# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > آموزش: سری کنفرانسهای رایگان دلفی (به زبان فارسی)

## BORHAN TEC

سلام خدمت تمام دوستان برنامه نویس  :قلب: 

مدتی بود که قصد داشتم که مطالبی مفید در رابطه با زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی را در قالب فیلم های آموزشی به رایگان در اینترنت منتشر کنم که متاسفانه مشکلات مجال این کار را نمی داد. ولی با تمام این مسائل تصمیم گرفتم که این فکر را به مرحله عمل برسانم. در این تاپیک مجبورم یکسری *قوانین* را مشخص کنم که از تمامی دوستان انتظار دارم که آنها را رعایت نمایند:

1- لطفاً *هر سوالی* که در هر یک از این کنفرانس ها با آن مواجه می شوید (اعم از مسائل فنی، گفتگو، پیشنهاد و ...) را در *تاپیک های جداگانه* مطرح نمایید و از *پست زدن بیجا* در این تاپیک جداً *خوداری* نمایید.

2- *اگر* قصد تشکر کردن از کسی را دارید از *دکمه تشکر* استفاده نمایید و از *پست زدن خوداری* کنید.

*در آخر از تمامی دوستان کار درست خواهش می کنم که آنها هم فیلم های آموزشی خود را در همین تاپیک قرار دهند تا دیگران هم بتوانند از آن ها استفاده کنند.* :لبخند: 

از صمیم قلب آرزومندم که این کنفرانس ها برای دوستان برنامه نویس مفید واقع شود. انشاالله

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*موضوع:* 
در این کنفرانس شما با نحوه ساخت یک وب سرویس ساده مبتنی بر Soap و ASP.NET با استفاده از زبان Delphi Prism و استفاده از آن در Native Delphi آشنا می شوید.

*این فیلم آموزشی را می توانید با حجم"21 مگابایت" از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید:*
http://www.irstu.com/?p=3461

*پسورد فایل:*
www.irstu.com

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
در این سری از فیلم های آموزشی قصد دارم که شما رو با کامپوننت TClientDataSet آشنا کنم. این کامپوننت به نظر من مهمترین کامپوننت در برنامه های مبتنی بر پایگاه داده است. توضیحات کامل در مورد این کامپوننت در حد یک کتاب چند صد صفحه ای است ولی من سعی می کنم که مهمترین نکته های مربوط به این کامپوننت رو توضیح بدم.توجه داشته باشید که این سری فیلم ها به مرور در همین پست قرار خواهد گرفت.
http://www.irstu.com/?p=1580

----------


## BORHAN TEC

در دنیای امروز نرم افزار ها نسبت به گذشته دور بسیار پیشرفت کرده اند و  این پیشرفت باعث شده که نرم افزارها بسیار پیچیده تر از قبل شوند. یکی از  ویژگی های بسیار خوب در برنامه های امروزی این است که مبتنی بر پلاگین  باشند. بدون شک یکی  از نرم افزارهای بسیار معروف که کاملاً مبتنی بر پلاگین هست همین مرورگر  FireFox است. در این فیلم آموزشی که مدت آن حدود ۳۵ دقیقه است قصد داریم که  شما را تا حدودی با ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر پلاگین آشنا کنیم. ما برای  این کار ابزاری به نام RemObjects Hydra استفاده می کنیم که حقیقتاً یکی از  بهتین ابزارها در این زمینه می باشد.

برای دانلود این فیلم آموزشی به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=1748

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 

توضیحات کلی:
پایگاه داده ها یکی از عناصر جدا نشدنی از دنیای برنامه نویسی هستند که تقریباً در ساخت اکثر برنامه های مدرن از آنها استفاده می شود. امروزه سیستم های مدیریت پایگاهداده زیادی یافت می شوند که انتخاب یکی از آنها کار بسیار سختی است. هر کدام از این RDBMS ها دارای نقاط مثبت و منفی خاص خود هستند. مثلاً Sqlite از SP ها پشتیبانی نمی کند، SQL Server نسخه Embedded ندارد، Oracle برای نصب به سیستم سخت افزاری قدرتمندی نیاز دارد و… . یکی از RDBMS های مناسب Firebird نام دارد که برای اکثر شرایط مناسب است. این سیستم مدیریت پایگاه داده هم مانند تمامی سیستم های دیگر دارای ویژگی های مثبت و منفی خاص خودش است. از ویژگی های مثبت آن می توان به مدیریت ساده، رایگان بودن، متن باز بودن، استفاده آسان و … اشاره کرد که ما در اینجا سعی می کنیم که شما را با ویژگی های آن آشنا کرده و در عمل نحوه استفاده از آن را توضیح دهیم. همچنین در آخر نحوه استفاده از آن را در محیط دلفی و عرضه آنرا شرح خواهیم داد.

برای دانلود این ویدئو که مدت زمان آن حدود 1 ساعت است به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=7261

موفق باشید...

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه
حتماً شما به عنوان یک برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده نرم افزار ،قصد دارید  برنامه هایی که می نویسید قدرتمند باشند یکی از تکنیک های جالب دلفی که به  ما این امکان را می دهد که برنامه خود را در مقابل  خطاهایی که در حین  اجرای برنامه های ما رخ می دهند مقاوم کنیم ؛ تکنیک پردازش استثنائات  (Exception Handling)است.
 من در این زمینه فیلمی تهیه کردم که شما می توانید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید.
 مدت :24 دقیقه
 حجم :24 مگابایت

 لینک دانلود فیلم :
*فیلم آموزش مدیریت استثنائات در دلفی*


امید وارم براتون مفید واقع بشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

تنها چیزی که در برنامه نویسی اهمیت دارد ، نوشتن کدها،  اجراشدن برنامه و گرفتن خروجی نیست ،ما باید تلاش کنیم تا در کنار موارد  ذکر شده برنامه ما از سرعت و کیفیت خوبی هم برخورد دارد باشد ؛ برای این  کار نیاز به رعایت فاکتورهای زیادی داریم یکی از این فاکتورها بهینه کردن  کد و الگوریتم برنامه است یعنی اگر قرار است برنامه ما پردازشی را انجام  دهد باید آن پردازش را در بهترین حالت ممکن و با بیشترین سرعت و کیفیت  انجام دهد ما برای این کار پردازش هایی که می دانیم از  پیچیدگی زیادی  برخورد دار هستند و زمان اجرای آنها هم زیاد است را به بخش های کوچکتری  تقسیم می کنیم و آن ها را برخلاف روش معمولی بصورت موازی با هم پردازش و  اجرا می کنیم تا برنامه ما مدت زمان بیشتری منابع سیستم را برای اجرا در  اختیار بگیرد.
تکنیکی که چنین امکانی را به ما می دهد  Multithreading یا چند نخی نام دارد ، اگر شما قصد آشنایی با این تکنیک و  نحوه استفاده از آن در دلفی را دارید بنده یک فیلم آموزشی تهیه کردم که می  توانید از لینک زیر دانلود کرده و استفاده کنید.
حجم : 40مگابایت
 مدت :35 دقیقه
*لینک دانلود*

*نکته : این آموزش برای سطوح مبتدی و متوسط تهیه شده .*

موفق باشید.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

سلام
در این فیلم ها شما با ساخت کتابخانه با دلفی+ sql آشنا می شوید و همچنین خود پروژ نیز موجود است.
هدف برقراری ارتباط با پایگاه داده  و انجام عملیات و آشنایی با کامپوننت های کار با پایگاه داده است.

*دانلود*

** این فیلم توسط * *mtn677 ساخته شده*

----------


## hp1361

با سلام

ضمن تشکر از آقای عباسی بابت قراردادن آموزش مفید "Multithreading ". امیدوارم این روند هم سوی دیگر دوستان و هم ایشان اداره داشته باشد.(و البته ما نیز روزی به جرگه شما بپیوندیم و ادامه دهنده راه شما باشیم)

همگی موفق باشیم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،

در لینک زیر هم تعدادی فیلم آموزشی دلفی وجود داره که توسط آقای "مسعود شاکرمی" کپچر شده:
http://www.pfr.blogfa.com/post-20.aspx

امیدوارم که مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیره.  :قلب:

----------


## ATULICUS

> سلام
> در این فیلم ها شما با ساخت کتابخانه با دلفی+ sql آشنا می شوید و همچنین خود پروژ نیز موجود است.
> هدف برقراری ارتباط با پایگاه داده و انجام عملیات و آشنایی با کامپوننت های کار با پایگاه داده است.
> *دانلود*
> 
> ** این فیلم توسط mtn677 ساخته شده*



سلام دوستان !
این فایل از رو سرور پاک شده ، اگه کسی داره بیزحمت بزاره تا استفاده کنیم 



پیوست : " شاهین جان ما منتظر کنفرانس های جدید شما هستیم ها ... "


______
ممنون !

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> " شاهین جان ما منتظر کنفرانس های جدید شما هستیم ها ... "


انشاالله  :لبخند: 

*سایت آقای عباسی down شده و باید عرض کنم فیلم های آقای "بهروز عباسی" در لینکهای زیر موجود هستند.
*
-فیلم آموزش مدیریت استثنائات در دلفی به زبان پارسی:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=10051

-فیلم آموزش استفاده از Multithreading در دلفی به زبان پارسی:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=10047

*-این هم ویدئوی آقای " محمد حسین فخر آوری" مربوط به استفاده از ADO در دلفی:*
http://www.irstu.com/?p=12101

پیوست: هدف فقط اینه که دوستان به این ویدئوها دسترسی داشته باشند و این سایت که این ویدئوها توش قرار گرفته هم برای من نیست و برای یکی از دوستان هست.

موفق باشید...

----------


## mtn677

> سلام دوستان !
> این فایل از رو سرور پاک شده ، اگه کسی داره بیزحمت بزاره تا استفاده کنیم 
> 
> 
> 
> پیوست : " شاهین جان ما منتظر کنفرانس های جدید شما هستیم ها ... "
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://ashiyane.org/forums/showthrea...-%D9%88-delphi

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
این هم فیلم(های) آموزشی در مورد ADO که توسط دوست خوبم آقای یوسف زالی تهیه شده.

جلسه اول

انشاالله با همت حاج یوسف این پست بروزرسانی خواهد شد.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
در لینک زیر هم فیلم های آموزشی زیادی در مورد دلفی به زبان فارسی وجود داره:
http://tutorial.0777.ir/delphi/

----------


## tabaprg

لینک دانلود از codingmaster خراب می باشد . با تشکر

----------

